# Lonely Savannah?



## Savannah_lover (May 6, 2010)

Hello everybody, Im new here.

I would like your opinion on the following:
For two months now, my 6 month old Savannah kitten is living with me and my boyfriend, and she is the most adorable creature in the universe.
The only thing is, that she is crying at night, keeping us up all night. She can not sleep with us due to my boyfriend's (light) allergy. During the day, she wants to play alot (ofcourse, she's a Savannah) and luckily I have the time to do so. I just started to think that she might be lonely. Do you guys think its a good idea to get her a friend? Because it can go wrong as well. Also, she is just recovering from the cat flu, she is doing very well, but I dont want her to possibly infect any other cat?!?!
Lastly, we dont have a very big aparment, so my boyfriend is a bit against it, but Im not sure so thought will ask you your opinion.

Hope you will response, thanks in advance!!


----------



## KatBudz (Jun 18, 2009)

I know a breeder who breeds Savannah's, and she says its a bit different introing a ''regular'' cat to a Savannah, Savannah's are much larger and stronger than the regular household cat. With cats it could go either way, you get the cat and they become best friends, or they ignore one another/hate eachother. I adopted a kitten for my cat a year after my dog died thinking she was lonely because she meowed like crazy at night. It has been a year since I got him and they mostly just ignore eachother, they didnt really become friends. The breeder I went to declawed her Savannahs before selling them, because they can literally tear through anything (including the back ones, because of the kick). I am against declawing, and she said she is too, she only declaws the Savannah's. Is your's declawed? Or is yours good at not scratching? In the end the decision is really up to you, and she is still young enough that if you were to get a cat, she should be able to adjust quicker than an older cat. You still would need to go through a slow introduction process though. Let us know what you decide! And can you post up a pic of your kitty? I love Savannahs!


----------



## china_cat84 (Apr 27, 2010)

I agree. It does sound like your kitten might be lonely. How old was she when you got her? Was she around/living with other cats? She may not be used to being alone, especially at night when cats kind of cuddle together. Before getting another cat, you may consider getting her a stuffed animal to sleep with. They make teddy bears for babies that have a heart beat in them, those work well. Or you could fill up a hot water bottle and wrap a towel around it to simulate the heat of another body. Try that for a couple weeks and if she still cries, you might consider the possibility of another cat. If you do decide to get another one, I would recommend another Savannah. Like Kat said, Savannahs are quite different than your normal domesticated cat. I have heard of accidents happening between young Savannahs and domesticated cats - mostly because the Savannah had never been around a normal cat before and didn't realize her strength. Good luck!


----------



## Savannah_lover (May 6, 2010)

Thanks so much for your help, some really good points here.

1) she is not declawed and I think thats horrible to do, I would never do that, but luckily she is well behaved so she doesnt scratch on everything.
2) we got her when she was 5 months old and indeed used to live with her mom, brother, sister and aunt. 
3) thanks for the babytoy/stuffed animal tip, I will definately give it a try!
4) If 3 doesnt do it, I totally agree that another Savannah would be best, she is really different from all the cats I ever had. Very interensting experience, living with a Savannah. She has an incredible amount of energy and is very curious. We take her to as many places as we can think of: my friends house, my parents house, their garden, etc. She walkes on a leash and really seems to like going to new places. She also doenst mind the leash. 
5) I will let you know what we eventually decide and post some pics of our baby! You also good lucks with the cats, hope the two cats that arent friends will eventually become mates!


----------



## cateyes1981 (Sep 11, 2005)

if u get it a play mate get one the same size and strength as her like a nice large solid bengal cat, chausie, or some other large breed hybird cat dont get a normal domestic get something thats big and strong and hyper my friend got a nice big male bengal cat thats about 15 pounds full of energy its the only cat that can handle her spunky female chausie so together they are a great pair they play and wrestle all day in a manner most domestic cats would not be able to handle


----------



## qatmandu (Jan 30, 2010)

Hello fellow Savannah-ite! 
I've got a 6.5 month old female Savannah that is soon to get a playmate, and yes, her sis is also a Savannah. I don't know about you and your cat, but mine is truly my shadow! Where I go, she goes... she absolutely LOVES being with me, including sleeping with me. I'm guessing your kit wants to be with you and because she can't share your bed, she is feeling neglected. Even if you got her a playmate, she may still want to be with her momma... you may have 2 cats crying to have your company!  I do think getting her a playmate is the way to go and, DO get another Savannah. (Just remember their energy level... if your space is small now, wait till you have 2 of those high octane felines!) 
I'm amazed with the intelligence of this breed. My babe is "scary" smart... and athletic-- whoa! Her hind legs ripple with muscle... no wonder they can jump so high! Like yours, my cat loves to go bye-bye. She enjoys going on drives, walks better on a leash than any dog I ever had <L> and really enjoys going to Home Depot and PetsMart with me. 
If you'd like to converse about our common kitties, let me know. It would be nice to hear from another Savannah owner.


----------



## tarah44 (Jul 18, 2011)

cateyes1981 said:


> if u get it a play mate get one the same size and strength as her like a nice large solid bengal cat, chausie, or some other large breed hybird cat dont get a normal domestic get something thats big and strong and hyper my friend got a nice big male bengal cat thats about 15 pounds full of energy its the only cat that can handle her spunky female chausie so together they are a great pair they play and wrestle all day in a manner most domestic cats would not be able to handle


I was gonna say exactly that. My friend got a Bengal and it's been a lot more work then he expected. He loves that cat and never gives up on it but it cannot be around normal domesticated cats. Up till I met Cash (the bengal) I wanted one really really bad but not anymore. I will never get a Bengal or a Savannah while my domestic cats are still with me.

I adore Savanna's......to have a cat with a dog's personality that you can take everywhere with you would be awesome.


----------



## jmw (Jul 22, 2011)

No. Bengals and Savannah's are absolutely wonderful with any other cat. If you know someone with a Bengal who does not get along with another domestic cat, then they are not introducing the two properly. Everyone I know, myself included, who has a Bengal, also has a non hybrid cat in the house.

I would also like to point out that a Bengal or Chausie is going to be smaller than a Savannah. All three of the breeds tend to love to be walked on leashes though.


----------



## tarah44 (Jul 18, 2011)

Good to know that they can get along great. If I ever came across a rescued Bengal and/or Savannah that has proven to be gentle with other cats then I would probably consider adoption, but I am reluctant to buy from a breeder and take a chance. 

The issue with Cash the Bengal is that he is just so much larger and so friendly that my female was intimidated. She wanted to be left alone and he wouldn't leave her be. With Cash being almost 3 times the size of Angel at the time, we never left them alone. We did have to intervene a few times when she got mad and smacked him. He of course thought that meant “play time” and wrestled her to the ground. We put a stop to that pretty quick and he has not come over for another playtime again. The cats owner was living in the basement of his sisters house for 8 months and they had similar problems there. Two of her three cats are pretty big cats, but they had to keep them separate. It's not that he is aggressive. He's just so big and playful that he doesn't understand his own strength or that other cats are not as playful as he is. He's a lovely boy, just not fit (right now) for smaller cats.


----------



## jmw (Jul 22, 2011)

It doesn't really sound like you introduced the two properly. You should always start them off in separate rooms if they don't immediately get along. And it's a good idea to put their food bowls on opposite sides of the door.


----------



## tarah44 (Jul 18, 2011)

jmw said:


> It doesn't really sound like you introduced the two properly. You should always start them off in separate rooms if they don't immediately get along. And it's a good idea to put their food bowls on opposite sides of the door.




He's had proper introductions and ample time to learn to get along in a few different households with no success. The owner is a recent grad struggling to find work. He stayed with his sister for 8 months, lots of time for cats to learn how to get along, now he is at his mom's but the Bengal is living in a garage at the owner's dad's place. I feel so bad for cash. No body wants the cat in their house (he also pee's outside the litter box from time to time). He really is a sweet, loving affectionate cat who never seems to loose that kitten energy. He's like an oversized ADHD kid desperate for attention and a buddy to play with. His specific feline personality needs another cat closer to his size and energy levels. 

I know this isn't exclusive to Bengal or hybrids. Some cats are just not that great with other pets. It doesn't matter what breed they are. I just think when your dealing with larger hybrid breeds you have to be more cautious and careful. 

Hearing of your success and those around you gives me hope that I may be able to add a Savannah to my feline family one day.


----------

